# Adding External Hard Drive to HR21



## drmike29 (Sep 22, 2004)

I know that an external hard drive can be added to expand the storage capacity of an HR21 Directv HD DVR. What becomes of the programs stored on the internal hard drive? I realize that they can not be view while the external drive is connected, but are the programs on the internal drive actually deleted/overwritten? If the external hard drive is disconnected, can those internal hard drive programs be viewed? Can additional external hard drives be swapped out for additional storage capacity?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

drmike29 said:


> I know that an external hard drive can be added to expand the storage capacity of an HR21 Directv HD DVR. What becomes of the programs stored on the internal hard drive? I realize that they can not be view while the external drive is connected, but are the programs on the internal drive actually deleted/overwritten? If the external hard drive is disconnected, can those internal hard drive programs be viewed? Can additional external hard drives be swapped out for additional storage capacity?


Definately the wrong forum. try dbstalk.com


----------

